# PS3 Eye Candy



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 19, 2007)

It's been confirmed: _Tekken 6_, for the PlayStation 3, will feature a character who looks rather like a more athletic version of Coop from _Megas XLR_. 

Here's proof:






Isn't he cute?  And if the promos that I've seen for the game are any indication, he's big (he actually looks rounder than the sumo wrestler) but _agile_.

More info can be found here and here. (I almost want to get a PS3...and this game...on account of him!)

-Qit


----------



## Melian (Sep 19, 2007)

All I can see is the image of some scrawny douchebag and a bandwidth warning. 


ETA: checked your links, and he's niiiiiice.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 19, 2007)

I concur...the linkage photos look very nice.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 20, 2007)

Melian said:


> All I can see is the image of some scrawny douchebag and a bandwidth warning.
> 
> 
> ETA: checked your links, and he's niiiiiice.


Yeah...I'm seeing the scrawny little douche with the synth, now, too.



WTF? 

I swear it _was_ a cute blond "pixel bunny" (pixel _teddy_?) when I put the picture up...

I think that twit sabotaged the site to "pimp" his MySpace page. Let's see if this works:





-Qit


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 20, 2007)

mmm. rabbit likes.
[although it is just a gif]


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob looks to be one of the "brute force" characters, like Kuma. This gameplay video shows the character in action, though he's beaten by the player using Miguel. This video, on the oher hand, shows someone playing him well (and in an alternate costume, too), then beating another player who chose Zafina.

Yes, that's a hamburger on his head in the alternate costume.

In any event, he seems to have a solid moveset, and some decent speed.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 20, 2007)

Mmmmmm...yummy...you all are tempting me to go back to my video game playing ways...

Must.Resist.Can.Not.Afford.To.Stop.Reading.


----------



## Tad (Sep 20, 2007)

Cute! I love that, from those video's linked in, it appears that one of his moves is a belly bump  

-Ed


----------

